

Ask HN: How much time it passes until I can't edit my comment/submission? - karlzt


======
ColinWright
Two hours.

~~~
karlzt
and for submissions?

~~~
ColinWright
Ditto.

If you watch a submission or a comment and reload every 5 or 10 minutes or so
you'll see the edit link disappear at about the 2 hour mark. I state this from
observation, not from any inside knowledge - I've done the experiment.

These things also have a tendency to change.

But not often.

